# nj death



## juststumps (Oct 21, 2008)

Tuesday, October 21, 2008 1:29 AM EDT
By JACK KNARR
Staff Writer

PRINCETON TWP. — A professional landscaper was crushed to death by a tree that uprooted and fell on him here in the backyard of a mansion on Lawrenceville Road yesterday.

Police said his identity won’t be released until his family is notified.

“He was a tree service worker in the process of cutting down a tree at a residence at 925 Lawrenceville Road (Route 206),” said Detective Sgt. Ernie Silagyi. “As he cut down the tree, another tree approximately 15 feet away uprooted and fell on top of him for no apparent reason.

“His coworkers pulled him from under the tree,” he said. “They somehow wedged the tree so they could pull him out from underneath.

“And because (the address) was on the (township) line, both Lawrence and Princeton First Aid & Rescue squads responded. Lawrence’s Squad 129 transported him to Capital Health System-Fuld campus.”

The injured worker lapsed into unconsciousness and then cardiac arrest. Cardiopulmonary resuscitation and the electric heart paddles were administered — to no avail.

“He was pronounced dead at the hospital,” Silagyi said.

The killer tree was about 35 feet high and 16 inches thick. Silagyi didn’t know what kind it was, or the name of the tree service company, or the name of the homeowner.

Listed at 925 Lawrenceville Road in the cross-reference directory and on the Internet are Nicholas and Paula Anthony. Nicholas Anthony is listed as vice president and general counsel of Trane Inc., formerly American Standard Companies, since 2000.

Previously, he was chief tax officer for Crompton Corp., an assistant general tax counsel for General Motors, and senior tax counsel for Exxon Corp.

A neighbor who lives across the street and one house down, Lucinda Servis, said the residence at 925 Lawrenceville Road is one of two big red brick mansions built two years ago. She didn’t know the owners’ names.

“They are new people,” she said, “and this is not a neighborly neighborhood.” She has lived in an old farmhouse on 2¾ acres for 57 years. “We’re not movers,” she said.

heard this on the local radio station this AM
this is from the "TRENTONIAN" local paper....
925 rt 206, is one of our customers... not a red brick mansion,, and wrong name...must be next door...paper screwed up the address..


----------



## (WLL) (Oct 22, 2008)

our crew worked 3 doors down from this place today.:dizzy i didn't hear any info or details about the accident, but from what i head it seems there are some major unanswered questions that need to be addressed.
we could feel a lot of tension in the air today as we picked apart a large rotten silver maple in the wind. our boss frequently reminded us of the tragedy next door. god bless the man and his family.


----------

